
Microsoft to support VP8 - nreece
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-to-support-vp8-video-codec-with-internet-explorer-9-after-all/6264
======
acg
This isn't support in the sense that Microsoft will ship this codec, just if
you install it you'll be able to use it. For me "it's up to the user", is not
really supporting it any more than Microsoft supports any other third-party
software. I imagine that Microsoft's implementation allows any codec installed
to be used in html5.

------
rryan
Supporting VP8 and allowing VP8 content to play if the user installs a VP8
codec are two very different things.

~~~
papachito
Microsoft whitelists all codec but h264 on IE9, so allowing VP8 is a sign of
support, not very strong but quite a bit. Also remember that first versions of
windows XP had a similar kind of support with mp3 until it started shipping
with it once it was super popular IIRC.

